# Confused...Size(32-lcd) or clarity (24-led)



## abhiabhs (May 19, 2012)

HI folks...
after readin lots of infomative posts.....i have decided to register and raise the quesiton which is bothering me since last 1 week...

I have gone through many articles...forums.....E commercie sites to gather info abt LED vs LCD...pros n cons.......cost vs benifit etc etc...

My back ground is not such where i can lavishly spend....so....very conservative and reluctant about moving forward..

from chaning the kit of my old samsung 21 inch which was costing me Rs 2.5k......to searching normal crt of around 5-6 k......tried to explore LCD being the latest and moving on after 8 yrs of samsung...of around 10-12 k.....to LED's round 14-17 k and ...finally pushing just more to explore how big screen woud luk like to 18-20 k 32-lcd....phewww.....

that being the back ground...offers on net is confusing and empting...wid toshiba 24ps10ze coming between 13.5-15 k (diff websites)...to 32 linch lcd(around 15k)....since diff is hardly there............super confused...where and what to buy..

only reason..i am going with toshiba is for all the feature.....functions its offering at that price.....specailly with 3 yr warranty..wch is takin mind away from same league (haier..onida..akai..panasonic..hitashi etc) having 1 yr warranty...

so confusion is below :

1) hows this model...since its nt avalable at all the stores..and seems like it was launched 3-4 yrs back..so new ones will b updated ones with feaure..technology etc..
2)hows toshiba service and parts of led...as in one time investment might lead to expensive buy out later on..
3)any other model or brand..wch is good and have similar specs?
4) iam temptd fr akai 32 led..costing around 19 k...is i worth to go for akai?
5) 32 inch lcd........or 24 led........considering...one hardly gets HD movies....channels....etc...and we r mostly runing on downloaded movies...or cable tv movies....so nt sure...sacrificing scren size is wise.....
spcly..since if u watch lcd alone..thn i luks awesome....bt if led is infront.....one gets difference between the two..
6)this toshiba model is edge led and not full one......is there major diference..? as in.....i m inclined towards led bcs of picture quality only..so if this led is as gud as lcd only...or bit beter...thn....32 seems better..
7) anyone can confirm about the bets price (either online or via some shop)....as i heard..it used o come around 13.5k...wih d2h+usb+dvd soe time back..and now....only tv nly coming around 13.5-14k..

one more thing...i will buy tv tomorow...so only today is time to get expers helping me out......less time n imp decision .....bt banking on advices given by experts or users...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2012)

first of all manufacturers usually don't use quality components(screen etc) for models less than 32".as for LED it is not some new technology but simply an upgraded version of LCD with better back-lighting.almost all Rs.30000-40000 laptops today comes with LED lit screens but they are no match for even a 2 year old 32" decent LCD(from lg,samsung sony etc & not onida or videocon).rest assured that even watching normal/sd resolution videos quality of screen matters & any decent 32" LCD is better than any 24" LED.


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

Don't even think its a piece of crap.
Toshiba is just ok, not so good not so bad.
If you want a good LCD that too 32" then it will cost you around 25-30k.


----------



## abhiabhs (May 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all manufacturers usually don't use quality components(screen etc) for models less than 32".as for LED it is not some new technology but simply an upgraded version of LCD with better back-lighting.almost all Rs.30000-40000 laptops today comes with LED lit screens but they are no match for even a 2 year old 32" decent LCD(from lg,samsung sony etc & not onida or videocon).rest assured that even watching normal/sd resolution videos quality of screen matters & any decent 32" LCD is better than any 24" LED.



I am frm Delhi......so expored markets of east delhi...laxmi nagar n all....surpringly....people r nt not bending down on prices much...but pushing only samsung n sony....and no doubt....LCD were amazing clear..
infact......i didnt understand this..

24 led vs 32 lc...pic quality /brightness of led was easly noticible..
but when it comes to 32 led vs 32 lcd......i felt lcd had much beter visual quality ........shop keeper were explaining abt 24 being small hence squeeze pixel etc kind of concept...

well....frm 15k of led to 25k of lcd....10K diff is there...is it worth?...
why not have led+PSP instead 

so...any clue the best prices and model of diff brand..one each for 24/26led and 32 lcd.....and specifically..prices of 24ps10ze ....lowest anyone mus have bought?


----------



## abhiabhs (May 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Don't even think its a piece of crap.
> Toshiba is just ok, not so good not so bad.
> If you want a good LCD that too 32" then it will cost you around 25-30k.



appreciate your views anant...thks...
 i a going through many shops....and living he concept of seing n beliving rather than jst reading on net..

problem is :

1)Any good/big shop...will have samsung & Sony together...
2) Panasonic & LG usually seprately...
3) Toshiba/haier/sharp/llyod etc together...


since all the categories are kept so diferently (diff sections typs)....very dificult to compare hw mch s the difference between brands frm naked eye.....and whether that diference is justified (from 2.5-7k depending pon usb/full hd/sound-wats etc factors))

plus.....lg/sony/samsung comes with 26 inch size after 22 and remaining also have 24inch model........all these luks kids against 32 inches...but in iself luks decent enuff.......every shopeeper asked me abt room size (12x12 kinds)....and had diff take on it.....is nt abt 24/26 will n b visible frm distance..it willl be.....bt....whether tht is good choice or to have large screen 

pheww...i m too confused....i saw many people read but not replying....may b bored of such topics...


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

You are from delhi, you can visit Next, Vijay Sales, Chroma, Jumbo Electronics or eFuture they all have almost all the brands so there you can compare each model with other one.
Don't visit exclusive showrooms and also remember that don't believe what they say,they just want to make profit thats it and they hardly have much knowledge about anything.
And also you can do a lot of bargaining on LCD/LED TVs so make sure you are getting the right prices, purchase only after comparing the prices atleast at 3-4 places.
Don't buy from jumbo or chroma their prices are quite high.Buy from Next or Vijay sales that too after comparing the prices.
I suggest you to have a look at Samsung 5 series LCD which is best out there but for that you have to increase your budget.You can have a look at the models 32D550 and 32580 the only difference in them is 580 has got a sub woofer so you will get very good sound otherwise both are same.
If you wish to buy LED then you can have a look at Samsung 5 series LED 32D5000 or 32D5900 models.Both are pretty good.Here 5900 is a smart TV while the other is not.
Have any other doubt, feel free to ask me.Even you can ask me about the prices.
Share the prices which you are getting here before you buy so that I can suggest you whether the prices are genuine or you can bargain a lil more on that.
You can buy Samsung products from Samsung Exclusive stores also, sometimes they offer good prices.

For a 12x12 bedroom 26" is enough but obviously bigger is better.So its suggested that you pick a 32". As the difference will be huge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2012)

it is worth to spend extra to get a good 32" lcd since it is the one component which will make or break your viewing experience.also a good lcd tv will be enough for years to come unlike pc which gets outdated within 2 years.in coming years more & more video material will be HD & then a 32" screen will provide much better viewing experience then a 24".also when checking lcd in showroom always ask for remote & then check their contrast/brightness setting because showrooms usually set them to very high so under sharp lighting of showroom picture looks clear but inside house/room at default setting picture will look poorer.always try to see picture at default brightness/contrast settings(usually 50/half/normal mode).


----------



## abhiabhs (May 21, 2012)

abhiabhs said:


> appreciate your views anant...thks...
> i a going through many shops....and living he concept of seing n beliving rather than jst reading on net..
> 
> problem is :
> ...





need best prices for toshiba 24ps10ze and if possible the shop name/contact details in delhi to buy from...


----------

